# My first plakat breeding.



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

I let my male and female together yesterday night, And today male and female started to embrace together. They already embrace together, and the female release some eggs but the male and female want to embrace again, What it suppose to be? I cannot see clear the eggs because my tanks is not transparent.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Betta do embrace many times and it could take them hours to finish there business.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

leeb62 said:


> Betta do embrace many times and it could take them hours to finish there business.


Oh i get it, I thought it embrace one times only, Thanks for the info.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

A good pair may only take a few hours. But a less suitable pair may take a full day. 

Be patient and wait until the male chases the female away from the nest and usually the female looks a lot thinner. Be careful (since this is your first attempt) Sometimes while female helps pick up eggs, an impatient and over aggressive male might attack her. But she will return to the nest and continue embracing. So make sure they are really done before taking her out.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

They helping each other take the eggs,But it only take a hours something(i did'nt count) because i busy monitor them. After that the male chase female . Then, i put the female in other containers. All i need to do is wait the egg is hatched.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If the male eats the eggs, take him out. If not, let him tend to the eggs.You can leave the male in with the fry or you can take him out once fry are free swimming. It's your choice.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

How many hours the egg will hatch?.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

It takes about 24 hours for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you guys know after the female lay eggs , how many days/month the female can ready spawning again.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not to be rude but this is really stuff you should know before spawning.

As long as the female doesn't have fin damaged she can usually be reconditioned and spawned again in as little as 2 weeks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! You need to research. Please dont take this as being rude though.

How are the fry doing?


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Not to be rude but this is really stuff you should know before spawning.
> 
> As long as the female doesn't have fin damaged she can usually be reconditioned and spawned again in as little as 2 weeks.


Oh she does'nt have fin damage. Thanks.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree! You need to research. Please dont take this as being rude though.
> 
> How are the fry doing?


The eggs still not hatched yet. Wait tommorow maybe it will hatched.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Since my tank is plastic tub how can i see if the male is eating the egg or not, i cant see because the tank is not transparent and the eggs is located at stryofoam cup. I cant see clearly. The eggs not too much i think. Because the female is small,so she lay eggs at whole stryofoam cup only.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thestompa said:


> The eggs still not hatched yet. Wait tommorow maybe it will hatched.


Okay sounds good.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Can male betta eat eggs? I dont knw if i want to remove the male or not. The bubblenests so small. I dont knw how much eggs in that nests because i cound'nt see the eggs.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

If i remove the stryofoam cup. The eggs will fall or not? What do you guys think? should i remove the cup or not. If i remove the cup then i can see the eggs.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't think you should remove the cup. It could damage the bubblenest, and since you mentioned that the nest is small, removing it could possibly destroy the whole nest. And I agree with the others, please research before breeding. Breeding is a big responsibility.(;


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

1fish2fish's post...

^ +10000

:/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well you should keep he male inside the nest until, you see that the fry are swimming without help of the male.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, My fry already horizontal free swimming. How many days should i wait for free swimming because this friday i gtg some trip and i cannot take care the fry. OMG, i dont why this is happening.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

So, you can't take care of the fry because you're going on a trip. . . Why didn't you just wait to breed them after your trip? Fry need constant care every day, especially fry this young.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't mean to sound rude but I think you should post-pone the trip. A trip can wait little infant betta's can't.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree because those little fry will die if you dont feed them and do waterchanges, and watch over them EVERYDAY! breeding is a commitment and should be taken seriously!


Please just do the right think and care for them first.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont knw. This trip cannot postpone and it should done. I knw i should care everyday but this things. I cannot do anything to postpone this one. I go 2-3 days. I dont knw guys. What should i do.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

darkangel216 said:


> So, you can't take care of the fry because you're going on a trip. . . Why didn't you just wait to breed them after your trip? Fry need constant care every day, especially fry this young.


I dont know , This things suddenly happen.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i dont know if i should tell you to just cull the fry or have someone else take over. actually nevermind someone else taking over. I would say cull the fry so they are not going to suffer while your not their.

Also, maybe they will live by the time your back, but i really would hate to know that they are suffering so much:/


So my suggestion is Cull the spawn...

(please get some other opinions first!)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You should have waited to breed until after your trip... even if the trip was sudden, it's hard to imagine a 2-3 day trip coming up "suddenly", you know? You should have known all the questions you asked before breeding them... It seems like your not ready for betta breeding... I'd wait for more expert opinions on whether or not to cull the poor fry.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> You should have waited to breed until after your trip... even if the trip was sudden, it's hard to imagine a 2-3 day trip coming up "suddenly", you know? You should have known all the questions you asked before breeding them... It seems like your not ready for betta breeding... I'd wait for more expert opinions on whether or not to cull the poor fry.


I say cull the fry because they dont deserve to be suffering because of a "sudden" trip that came up.

Now i believe the person completely, but i dont think that it's right to let the poor fry suffer for 2-3 days.

So If you really cannot care for the fry, cull them, also (i dont know how to cull fry, never really had to do it. so you can find out culling methods used.)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> I say cull the fry because _they dont deserve to be suffering because of a "sudden" trip that came up_.
> 
> Now i believe the person completely, but i dont think that it's right to let the poor fry suffer for 2-3 days.


I agree completely.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

At this time, i already remove the male. I scared if he ate the fry. How to cull? What do you guys mean, remove them?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thestompa said:


> At this time, i already remove the male. I scared if he ate the fry. How to cull? What do you guys mean, remove them?


Cull means to kill (Humanly). the fry would just suffer and die when you leave so i would ask others how to humanly cull fry?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Perhaps you should have let him eat the fry... they wont survive while your gone anyway. :/


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont knw what to do, So i will update this after my trip. Let see wht happen.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cull means to kill (Humanly). the fry would just suffer and die when you leave so i would ask others how to humanly cull fry?


I could'nt watch the fry die just like that with cull or whatever.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

I will try let somebody take care the fry. But he/she dont have the experience. I dont knw LOL.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

thestompa said:


> I will try let somebody take care the fry. But he/she dont have the experience. I dont knw LOL.


LOL isnt something to be saying right now... these are the lives of innocent baby fish that* YOU* brought into the world we're talking about.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> LOL isnt something to be saying right now... these are the lives of innocent baby fish that* YOU* brought into the world we're talking about.


I know , So what do you suggest me what to do? I cant avoid this thing.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have someone who watches your pets already just drill it into their brains that if they harm the fry or kill the fry that you will not be happy and will not pay them. (If that doesn't work the good ol' threat of Head On Spit should work.) The fry need constant care so make sure whoever you get to watch them can be trusted and drill it into their heads everything the fry need.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you're leaving for 2 - 3 days, you shouldn't have taken the male out. Fry reaching free swimming stage indicates that he is not an egg/fry eater. His presence would have helped the fry to some extent while you are gone and someone inexperienced takes care of them. Well, that's too late now.

Just have someone give them a couple of pinches of egg yolk scattered evenly throughout the tank twice daily (if you have a small spray, even better). And if you have live tubefix, put in about the amount of a thumb scattered around the tank. They probably can't eat the worms but can nibble on .... not sure .... worm or other micro organism from the worm. You can also put in some live daphnia and hope that they will reproduce so fry can eat their offspring. 

When you return, do a massive wc very slowly. Refill tank by using air line tube slightly plugged with a chopstick or something. Or 2 50% wc, 1 in the morning and 1 in the late afternoon (refill the same way). And at the same time, prepare what ever fry food you have to feed asap. So make sure you prepare new water before you leave and let it age until you return.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

thestompa said:


> I dont knw. This trip cannot postpone and it should done. I knw i should care everyday but this things. I cannot do anything to postpone this one. I go 2-3 days. I dont knw guys. What should i do.


Why the heck would you breed if you were going to go on a trip?!? That is extremely dumb. Seems to me you should have done some more THINKING and research. 

Always, always, ALWAYS have plans and back up plans when you breed. This is a big deal, these are LIVE animals who may die because of your irresponsibility. 

You also said you couldn't cull, TOO BAD. That is what breeding is a lot of the time, it is something you have to do if there are deformed fry or fry that are not going to have a good quality of life. If you have a problem with it, then you should have done more research before you bred your fish

Sorry to be harsh, but it seriously bothers me when people don't realize how big of a deal bringing new lives into the world is.

I would also start to think about the point bettalover2033 brought up if you can't find a person to take care of the fish for you.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> If you have someone who watches your pets already just drill it into their brains that if they harm the fry or kill the fry that you will not be happy and will not pay them. (If that doesn't work the good ol' threat of Head On Spit should work.) The fry need constant care so make sure whoever you get to watch them can be trusted and drill it into their heads everything the fry need.


Yeah i will.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Why the heck would you breed if you were going to go on a trip?!? That is extremely dumb. Seems to me you should have done some more THINKING and research.
> 
> Always, always, ALWAYS have plans and back up plans when you breed. This is a big deal, these are LIVE animals who may die because of your irresponsibility.
> 
> ...



Ok dude, I knw you got more experience than me. I knw how big my responsibilty when i'm doing this breeding thing. I knw i will take care this fry. I do whatever i could to save this fry and to raise this fry. Now, you guys dont worry about my trip. And i knw what to do. Ok thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What's done is done and let's just hope for the best.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thestompa said:


> ... And i knw what to do. Ok thanks.


first let me say that i dont think any one was making a personal attack and your response indicates thats how you are taking it.. every poster on this thread is concerned for the welfare of the fish you are asking about. i quoted you above to point out that you are mistaken in saying " i know what to do" IF you did you would not have come looking for advice (which by the way is a good thing to do as long as you are open to the response such questions bring) IF you knew you wold not have started a project so big with out more upfront info and the ability or desire to accomodate what ever was needed of you to complete it (culling etc..) 

Drama i agree whats done is done, however, the OP is still in the middle of an experience that is not going to end well (as you know from being here as long as you have LOL) and need to here how to avoid such folly in the future....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> What's done is done and let's just hope for the best.


Okay...EVERYONE NEEDS TO LISTEN TO DQ BECAUSE YOUR JUST HAMMERING THIS GUY WITH SO MUCH NEGATIVITY AND I THINK...NO, I KNOW ITS REALLY RUDE TO BE SAYING SUCH MEAN THINGS TO THE OP!!!



bearwithfish said:


> first let me say that i dont think any one was making a personal attack and your response indicates thats how you are taking it.. every poster on this thread is concerned for the welfare of the fish you are asking about. i quoted you above to point out that you are mistaken in saying " i know what to do" IF you did you would not have come looking for advice (which by the way is a good thing to do as long as you are open to the response such questions bring) IF you knew you wold not have started a project so big with out more upfront info and the ability or desire to accomodate what ever was needed of you to complete it (culling etc..)
> 
> Drama i agree whats done is done, however, the OP is still in the middle of an experience that is not going to end well (as you know from being here as long as you have LOL) and need to here how to avoid such folly in the future....


YES WE ALL GET THAT THE OP HAS NOT DONE THINGS VERY WELL RIGHT NOW, BUT IF WE ADDRESS THIS SITUATION (CORRECTLY), THEN WE WILL GET FARTHER WITH HELPING THE OP. ALSO IF WE KEEP STATING THE SAME THING AND CONTINUOUSLY CRITICIZE, THE OP WILL GET FRUSTRATED AND DO WHAT THEY WANT OR GO SOMEWHERE WHERE THEY CAN GET MORE POSITIVE ANSWERS, BUT POSSIBLY WRONG ANSWERS. 



turtle10 said:


> Why the heck would you breed if you were going to go on a trip?!? That is extremely dumb. Seems to me you should have done some more THINKING and research.
> 
> Always, always, ALWAYS have plans and back up plans when you breed. This is a big deal, these are LIVE animals who may die because of your irresponsibility.
> 
> ...


HEY HEY HEY, PLEASE CALM DOWN. THERE SHOULD BE NO MORE (CYBER "SCREAMING" IT SOUNDS RUDE. I KNOW THAT YOU MEAN ALL GOOD,BUT IM SORRY BUT YOUR REALLY BEING RUDE TOT THIS PERSON. PLEASE UNDERWSTAND THAT IF WE INFORM THIS PERSON ON WHAT TO DO AND HOW TO DO THINGS, THEN THIS WOULD HELP THE OP TO COOPERATE MORE, ALSO I THINK THAT WE HAVE ALREADY SCARED THE OP OFF.

DONT GET ME WRONG YOU ARE COMPLETELY WRIGHT WITH YOUR KNOWLEGE AND TIPS, JUST FIND A BETTER WAY TO SPEAK IT.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay guys let's all take a deep breathe and count to ten.

So this person bred her betta's and messed up on a few things. All the fry are alive and doing well it seems. She's doing something right if they've lived as long as they are.

Second: She's trying to do her best but I'm sure everyone here who's bred their betta's know how hard it is to care for them.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

We understand that she is doing her best now, but when breeding an animal you should think about what that entails before doing it. I don't think anyone is attacking her, we are just worried for the welfare of these fry. Not to be Debbie Downer but taking care of fry can be very difficult for someone who doesn't keep fish, that is what personally worries me about someone else caring for them while the OP is on vacation. Again, I don't think I was necessarily being rude. I think I was just honest and stern. I apologize if I came across any other way.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay...EVERYONE NEEDS TO LISTEN TO DQ BECAUSE YOUR JUST HAMMERING THIS GUY WITH SO MUCH NEGATIVITY AND I THINK...NO, I KNOW ITS REALLY RUDE TO BE SAYING SUCH MEAN THINGS TO THE OP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well stated and i stand corrected


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, Brett.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well guys come one now. Okay the OP is going to be leaving for about 2-3 days they said, so the fry should do okay considering they yolk sacs dont run out until that time. So they should be fine, so i would just suggest leaving this thread alone. Im sure that everyone has had a turn at poking "the new kid in school."


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

OOHHH for some reason I thought they were leaving for like a week. My bad


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@TheStompa: How are you fry doing?(If you havent already left.)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, males can and do eat the eggs.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't been back to this thread since I've been so busy but I'm shocked how it turn out.

To use the pc version... Crap happens. Did y'all ever stop to think that an unexpected trip could mean the death of a family member or that someone is in the hospital? I can't believe everyone is getting so down about that.

And yes some of the ops questions are basic but he or she has been doing basic research in the least.


Anyways my suggestion is put some vinegar eels in the tank and leave them be. I've left my fry PLENTY of times to take a quick trip home and no one has ever flamed me... It seems that after recent threads some members are getting too "attack the new guy" happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I haven't been back to this thread since I've been so busy but I'm shocked how it turn out.
> 
> To use the pc version... Crap happens. Did y'all ever stop to think that an unexpected trip could mean the death of a family member or that someone is in the hospital? I can't believe everyone is getting so down about that.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this. Also I have noticed that its our newer members that are a little impatient.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Well said 1f2f and bl2033. We have to consider all possibilities and not jump into negative conclusions.

Just so everyone knows; the OP lives in the tropics thus doesn't need some of the equipment most of you use. He did months of research before even thinking about breeding. Unfortunately he has a language barrier. Further his local LFS doesn't supply many things suggested by everyone - like fry food, plants, etc. He's been trying to get some but got no response from any local hobbyists and can't afford to ship them in.

And I wouldn't say that this kid is impatient. We (the OP and I) have discussed for weeks, natural alternatives to make breeding possible for him (getting live foods and plants from nature). 

He is trying his best out of very limited resources. So please, lets help him (and every new member) with what ever info he needs.

Note: I'm relieved that everyone realizes his/her harshness (after bl2033's posts).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> Well said 1f2f and bl2033. We have to consider all possibilities and not jump into negative conclusions.
> 
> Just so everyone knows; the OP lives in the tropics thus doesn't need some of the equipment most of you use. He did months of research before even thinking about breeding. Unfortunately he has a language barrier. Further his local LFS doesn't supply many things suggested by everyone - like fry food, plants, etc. He's been trying to get some but got no response from any local hobbyists and can't afford to ship them in.
> 
> ...


Hey Indjo, is there any other way that he can feed those fry? Also Since the OP lives in Malaysia, is it easier for him to have infusoria, or at least make some, from the live plants that are already in the set up?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey Indjo, is there any other way that he can feed those fry? Also Since the OP lives in Malaysia, is it easier for him to have infusoria, or at least make some, from the live plants that are already in the set up?


Actually nature provides tons of food alternatives - infusoria, daphnia, all sorts of worms, etc. The problem is that for some reason he can't contact local hobbyist for help. He needs to learn the hard way - trial and error. I tried to help anyway I can but I don't exactly know his area - can he get to a padi field, natural pond/river, etc. - thus can't guide him 100%. And since he is doing it indoors, he can't use my method of aging the water for a month so micro critters can develop in his tank.

I know he is trying his best to get plants and fry food. He is also trying to make microworms from nature - though I think he has a problem with soil/fields (not sure) because he was confused when I told him he had to bury a potato. He only lacks experience which can not be achieved through reading. He needs to go out to his natural environment and learn where and how to look for/gather whatever he needs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We also need to remember that when English isn't someone's first language, it can be hard for them to find the right words to say what they want to say.And sometimes it's hard for them to understand everything we are saying to them.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is so true. I feel like a real you-know-what for jumping to conclusions. I guess after recent breeding "fiascos" on here I jumped too quickly. I never even considered the fact that there could be a language barrier or that the trip could be an emergency of some sort. 

OP, I am so sorry! I hope the trip goes well for you, and good luck with the babies!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

indjo said:


> Actually nature provides tons of food alternatives - infusoria, daphnia, all sorts of worms, etc. The problem is that for some reason he can't contact local hobbyist for help. He needs to learn the hard way - trial and error. I tried to help anyway I can but I don't exactly know his area - can he get to a padi field, natural pond/river, etc. - thus can't guide him 100%. And since he is doing it indoors, he can't use my method of aging the water for a month so micro critters can develop in his tank.
> 
> I know he is trying his best to get plants and fry food. He is also trying to make microworms from nature - though I think he has a problem with soil/fields (not sure) because he was confused when I told him he had to bury a potato. He only lacks experience which can not be achieved through reading. He needs to go out to his natural environment and learn where and how to look for/gather whatever he needs.


Completely true! Though do you think it would be a lot easier considering he is from Malaysia? And many breeders have it easier and way less expensive because they live in very warm tropical places right?.

I mean it doesnt even get very cold over there.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In general, and compared to you guys up north, yes breeding should be easier and cheaper. We don't need pumps/filters, heaters, and most people don't even use dechlor's nor plants. All we need is good water, tank/tub, fry food and the breeding pair. In two months fry are moved to 1 liter used plastic bottles (free or very cheap) cut in half. Only serious show breeders use extra equipments. (Assuming that Malaysian environment = to mine). 

And live food is abundant in nature - thus also free. But for those in the city, like me, must buy food (cheaper and more convenient). Then again live foods aren't always sold in LFS/fish markets. I happen to live in the center of our economical activities thus just about everything is sold. So I can understand if the OP has limited supplies. He must contact local hobbyists/breeders and get info from them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very true.


----------

